# Dell servers and FreeBSD 7.2 serial console



## KernelPanic (Nov 19, 2009)

When I set up serial console redirection I can only log into the server via console once. And only if I log in not long after the server has rebooted. If I log out of the console session or if it sits too long then it stops working. The only fix I know of is to reboot the server.

I've encounter this problem on both the Dell 2950 and the R710 server models.

The only variation from the Handbook instructions is that I set comconsole_speed=19200


----------

